# 120 Gallon Tank



## BrUcY (Jan 18, 2005)

I am looking at getting a 120 gallon tank, when thats filled with water it will be close to 1000lbs i assume. Should i worry about this buckling my floor, anyone else have a tank this size that can answer ths question?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it is 8.4lbs per gallon of water .... if it is upstairs yes you should worry unless you no 100% it is on a truss. i have a 190g upstairs by an outsidewall sitting on 2 trusses an no problems so far..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need some info first..............
What type of housing do you live in? (apartment, house, condo ect...)
1st or second floor?
How old is the structure?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was worried about this when setting up my 120g, but the guy at my LFS told me that it _should _be okay unless there's already water or termite damage (I live in a one floor house, though...). He also said that if you have any doubts you can buy things to jack up the floor underneath the aquarium (they're about $70 each at HD). I didn't reinforce my floor, and my tank has had water in it for aabout three weeks and I've had no problems. :mrgreen:


----------



## BrUcY (Jan 18, 2005)

I live in an appartment, 4th floor, the building is fairly old, but im sure its fairly sturdy, i cant even get a wireless signal to the other side of the brick walls. I got this tank for very cheap so im just wondering all this now, 120gallon tank, nice oak stand, all air pumps and filters and rocks and stuff like that. all for $125 canadian


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

This is the exact reason we can't/won't get a 160 gal. And we own our house. But I don't trust the foundation. 

It won't be such a great deal if 120 gals of water go through your floor into the downstairs apartment and you have to pay for all the damage. Considering a lot of places won't let you have a waterbed . . . you may want to make sure with your landlord.

Sorry to be a party pooper.
roz.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

That is always the first two things I ask moving into a rented place, was always I should say.
Do you allow water beds and fish tanks?
If not, there loss not mine......
If you can find where a wall is directly under about where you want the tank to be, it shouldn;t be any trouble, but a 4th floor apt,.I would still have butterflys about it....


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, a 120g in a fourth floor apartment does sound a little scary! :shock: Somewhere on cichlidforum.com there's a really good article about aquarium weight and floor strength... I'll post a link if I can find it!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Found it! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php I found this helpful when deciding between my 120g, and a 90g.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

What an amazingly cheap deal! Still you might want to consider some liability insurance.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

what i would do is get about 10 big people or friends to stand there and maybe "jump" and if you all dont fall through you should be fine  usually if its in a corner where the foundation is its strongest itll hold it


----------

